#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  LD-Systems Floor monitor

## rlottmann

Hallo,

Heeft iemand ervaring met floormonitors van LD-systems LDMON101 (of de LDMON101G2)?
Ik zoek een compacte vervanger (niet-te-duur) voor solo-gigs in kleine setting.

Mijn oudje van Yamaha (RP-12X 500W) was niet bestand tegen regenwater in de kelder.

Alvast bedankt,

Robert

----------


## rlottmann

> Hallo,
> 
> Heeft iemand ervaring met floormonitors van LD-systems LDMON101 (of de LDMON101G2)?
> Ik zoek een compacte vervanger (niet-te-duur) voor solo-gigs in kleine setting.
> 
> Mijn oudje van Yamaha (RP-12X 500W) was niet bestand tegen regenwater in de kelder.
> 
> Alvast bedankt,
> 
> Robert



 :Frown:  Niemand ervaringen....?

----------

